# 

## chiba-v

: !  !    ,     .  0! :Frown:  
     .  
:  2004 .    -  - 10 .       ,     . .    /,    .    2008  -       5 .,    2009-           / /.
    :
 009-   .  (       )
66.3 66  -     .  
66   51-  
 009-     .

----------



----------


## .

.
 :  %%  66  ?            %%??
     ().

----------


## chiba-v

. %%   . 66.4.       !

----------


## chiba-v

.    ,    -     . , ..    ?    ,  .   . ? :Dezl:

----------


## chiba-v

> 


 ,  .      ""

----------


## .

N 33


N 14


 4  2000 

     ,


         ()        .              409  (),  ,  () ,     ,     414  (),         .

 414.   
1.        ,   ,      ,       ().


        .

----------


## chiba-v

:Big Grin:       !

----------


## .

:Smilie:

----------


## chiba-v

> .
>  :  %%  66  ?            %%??
>      ().


  .   :         .       ?

----------


## Charon

1)  ,  67.     ,         67  66.

2) %   , ,      ?

----------


## .

> .       ?


          .

----------


## chiba-v

Charon,     ""  2004 .   .      .  .  ?

----------


## .

> 2) %   , ,      ?


    ?  :Wink:

----------


## Charon

. ,   2004   ,    . 

> . ,  ,      ,     .    2008 "": ""      510  610 ,  % -  625

----------


## Charon

> ?


-,    (( 
,  ,     1 ..

----------

?

----------


## .

...    ,        ,   ..
   ?   - ..

----------


## Charon

>   


*******************************
 15/2008

II.     

17.      ,  ,  :
        ();
  ,     (),      ;
*************************
  ,  ,  :  510 (610)  .1    ""   %,   .    (   )      "" /,        .

p.s.             ( ,   ,   - )?

----------

?
  ,   ,  ?

----------


## .

> 17.      ,  ,  :
>         ();
>   ,     (),      ;


          ...          :Wink: 

24.             ,     ,     ,            ,            ,          .

----------


## Charon

> ?


    ? 4/99    .
, -,     ,      ,

----------

> -,     ,      ,


  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Charon

:Embarrassment: 
 :Wink:

----------


## .

*Charon*,  ,         ,    .  :Smilie:

----------


## a7exX

%% -   / -   / ,       -   .
   -  , .   (),   ()  -    .

----------


## .

*a7exX*,     ?  :Smilie:   ?          ?

----------


## chiba-v

.   - 66.3 66.7() -     .  
66.7  51-  ,   .     66   5  ""  :     (-5)    .   ?!

----------

?

----------


## chiba-v

> ?


     .66.7.    :Rotate:

----------

?

----------


## chiba-v

, .  -5    66.7

----------


## chiba-v

! :Help!:

----------


## chiba-v

,   :   , .     1     2  "     . ".           ?

----------

> -5    66.7


     66.7 51,  66.3 66.7  ?

----------


## chiba-v

> 66.7 51,  66.3 66.7  ?


   .     .     .    66.3 66.7     ,       .     66.7 66.7      ?

----------



----------


## chiba-v

> 


    ,   :Embarrassment: ,        ?

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## chiba-v

.

----------


## a7exX

51 67.03 - 10. -   (..  ) .

91.02 67.04 -     (- -) -    1 .

67.03 51 -   ( 5 .)
67.04 51 -   ( 0,5 )

67.03 60.03 - 5  -   ()   
67.04 60.03 - 0.5    ()   

   5.5.

- - .
 66 -  **  (   2004)   .    2  -  .

----------


## a7exX

http://www.buh.ru/document.jsp?ID=1174

----------


## chiba-v

> 67.03 60.03 - 5  -   ()   
> 67.04 60.03 - 0.5    ()   
> 
>    5.5.
> 
> - - .
>  66 -  **  (   2004)   .    2  -  .


7xX,   ,     ,  : 66.3 66.7    ?       *67.03 60.03* .       5 .    -    ,     " ".  ,     (2004)       ""   .66.     2007         . 67?

----------


## chiba-v

[QUOTE= .;51960523]    
N 33


N 14


 4  2000 

     ,


         ()        .              409  (),  ,  () ,     ,     414  (),         .

 414.   
1.        ,   ,      ,       ().


 !      "".   409,414,     ,             -    ,     .            .      " "?     .-    ()      . ?

----------


## chiba-v

:Help!:

----------


## FM

> . 67?


*chiba-v*,        ?



> 


       ...

----------


## chiba-v

,   ...
   " "

----------


## chiba-v

.    ,         :Wow:

----------


## FM

> ,   ...


    66  ...



> " "


     ?      ,    ...

----------


## FM

> .


       ,      ...

----------


## chiba-v

...          .    ,         :Frown:

----------


## _UNA_

> ().


  ,       ?

----------


## _UNA_

:              ,         /  .      .
51 76
76 66
    66,   -    ,   66.
    -   
66 51
 -   ?

----------


## .

> ,       ?


,   :Smilie:

----------


## _UNA_

> ,


    ( 53)  ?  :Smilie:     .      ,  -    ,        60  76...(((

----------


## .

*_UNA_*, ..  :

    27  1998 . N 1598



 29  1998 . N 34






73.              ,        .                 .

----------


## _UNA_

,      ,     ,    ... :Embarrassment:

----------

